# temp. hand on dash ?



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

jus got da car out da shop bc i had 2 put a new radiator n it. after i got da car back i noticed da temp. hand dont move on da dash. what could cause dis?


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

They may have disconnected the wire going to the sending unit.


----------

